# Hiking with huskies!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The pack and I went hiking with Amanda and her beautiful Sibes on Sunday. Ryou (the lighter one) kept running off and freaking me out but he always came back eventually, naughty boy! Amaya was a very good girl except when she and Milo took off after some deer, but they came back in a couple of minutes. Peyton and Penny were very good girls and all around, everyone had a fantastic time running around free together!

Sorry for all of the crappy thumbnails and having to do the pics on billions of posts, if anyone knows how to make this less stupid, feel free to let me know!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

great pics!! looks like everyone had a blast!



rannmiller said:


> Sorry for all of the crappy thumbnails and having to do the pics on billions of posts, if anyone knows how to make this less stupid, feel free to let me know!


I believe if you upload them to a photobucket account, you can then copy and paste the IMG link into a post (which will make them appear as full size pictures on the page), and I think you can put up to 10 images in one post :thumb:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, that looks like a great place to go hiking.
It looks like you had the whole area to yourself!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures! I've gotta ask, since we spent a few months out west with Rocky. Do you have to watch out for cactus in their paws? It seemed like everywhere we went as soon as we crossed the Mississippi, he had constant cactus paws and finally refused to run around in places that looked like where you are hiking. But your dogs seem to be having a GREAT time!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Great pictures! Looks like they had a blast. I wish I was able to take my dogs somewhere like that and let them off leash... Milo is so darn cute, I haven't seen many good pictures of him! I've missed seeing pictures of Ryou and Amaya, too...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

awesome pictures! :becky: it looks like everybody had a blast!!! 

Imgur.com, or photobucket.com will help you upload faster, and easier if you get an act at either of them :smile:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yay! That looks like it was fun!

Looks just like a place I like to go in ID, but more populated. Gotta love the high desert!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pic's, you've got some keepers there. What a lovely place to take the pups, you are so lucky to have somewhere like that close where the dogs can run free. Will you say hi to Amanda for us? I often wonder how she's getting on and hoping she's doing well, so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Wow, that looks like a great place to go hiking.
> It looks like you had the whole area to yourself!


Yeah pretty much! We saw one other guy on a quad and that was it, it was nice :smile:



chowder said:


> Great pictures! I've gotta ask, since we spent a few months out west with Rocky. Do you have to watch out for cactus in their paws? It seemed like everywhere we went as soon as we crossed the Mississippi, he had constant cactus paws and finally refused to run around in places that looked like where you are hiking. But your dogs seem to be having a GREAT time!


You know, I've never had any issues with catci hiking in the Reno area. I have seen them a couple of time but I think it's either too cold or the elevation is too high or something because I've never had one incident of cactus paw. Now that I've said that I'm sure the next time I go hiking their poor feet will be ravaged by cacti :frown:



catahoulamom said:


> Great pictures! Looks like they had a blast. I wish I was able to take my dogs somewhere like that and let them off leash... Milo is so darn cute, I haven't seen many good pictures of him! I've missed seeing pictures of Ryou and Amaya, too...


That's because Milo likes to look abused in almost every pic I take of him. As soon as I pull out the camera his ears go back and he cowers like I'm beating him, so I usually don't subject him to it too much. However when he's out running and having a good time I can usually catch him off guard to prove that I do, in fact, have a third dog and he's actually quite happy when Peyton isn't torturing him :wink: Same goes for Penny, I don't know why they hate cameras so much. 

I'll be sure to tell Amanda, Amaya, and Ryou that you all say hi :smile: 

And I will have to look into getting a photobucket account again I guess. Does it work for snapfish too? Usually by the time I've uploaded them to my computer and then to facebook, I've lost all motivation to continue uploading them to other sites which is also why I don't post a lot of pics on here anymore haha.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Yeah pretty much! We saw one other guy on a quad and that was it, it was nice :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pics, I wish I had somewhere nearby to take the pack and let them run, other than the dog park.

You can add pics using Facebook!! Right click, and copy the image URL. Then, when you click the add picture box thingy here, select to add by link, and paste the url there. If the box below the url is checked, UNCHECK it. And taa daaa!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pics! That is such a beautiful area.

Huskies and dobies must be a match made in heaven. Miko's girlfriend (neighbor's dog) is a dobie, and they are just the perfect match for each other. They play for hours every day.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like heaven for hiking with dogs!

I especially love the pic of the two dogs looking down from a VERY high cliff/hill. Very cool.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

pretty area. love the dogs!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I just love to see them having so much fun, great pictures. I am blessed as well. Looks like there was a fire in that one area. Yes those huskies looked familiar to me. Didn't she use to post on here all the time? Good to see those beautiful dogs. I love that one where there looking down from above also. Happy, happy dogs.

Mine get cactus in there feet sometimes but they figure it out pretty quickly. And if they take off and don't listen to me well then to bad for them. Richter is really the only one that does that. In Oct. he got run over by a deer, she went right after him. If it would have been one of my bassets I would have had a cow. He is quick and got out of the way for the most part, sure do wish I had a picture of that one. I did get him to stop, he's getting so much better at recall.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

MissusMac said:


> Great pics! That is such a beautiful area.
> 
> Huskies and dobies must be a match made in heaven. Miko's girlfriend (neighbor's dog) is a dobie, and they are just the perfect match for each other. They play for hours every day.


Yeah they get along pretty well, we used to meet up for play dates more often but we've both gotten so busy it's hard to meet up too often anymore unfortunately. 



Herzo said:


> I just love to see them having so much fun, great pictures. I am blessed as well. Looks like there was a fire in that one area. Yes those huskies looked familiar to me. Didn't she use to post on here all the time? Good to see those beautiful dogs. I love that one where there looking down from above also. Happy, happy dogs.


Yeah Amanda used to be on here but got super busy with life in general so now she just lurks when she has time. 

And yeah, there was a fire in the area, Nevada likes to catch on fire a lot.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome...Yogi would love that area...he would run and play forever. Great pics and great dogs!


----------

